# Were To Go In January?



## jidunl (Aug 5, 2006)

It's our 25th wedding anniversary at the end of January and my wife has decided that we should pull the Outback out of winter storage here in Virginia and head south. She want to spend a week somewhere along a beach in Florida or southern Georgia. We don't want to go too much further south then Tampa. Any idea's?


----------



## glennbo (Jun 27, 2006)

jidunl said:


> It's our 25th wedding anniversary at the end of January and my wife has decided that we should pull the Outback out of winter storage here in Virginia and head south. She want to spend a week somewhere along a beach in Florida or southern Georgia. We don't want to go too much further south then Tampa. Any idea's?


Try this.....

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=1593


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

glennbo said:


> It's our 25th wedding anniversary at the end of January and my wife has decided that we should pull the Outback out of winter storage here in Virginia and head south. She want to spend a week somewhere along a beach in Florida or southern Georgia. We don't want to go too much further south then Tampa. Any idea's?


Try this.....

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=1593
[/quote]

Wow what a great place to camp.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

WOW that does look nice but i would be staying away fron those ponds. I bet they have some aligators in them. Crikey, look at the size of that croc.....


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

jidunl said:


> It's our 25th wedding anniversary at the end of January and my wife has decided that we should pull the Outback out of winter storage here in Virginia and head south. She want to spend a week somewhere along a beach in Florida or southern Georgia. We don't want to go too much further south then Tampa. Any idea's?


Ft wilderness!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Anywhere with the DW and an Outback is good enough.









Mark


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

How about Kathryn Abbey Hannah Park. In Atlantic Beach, Florida. Link: http://travel.yahoo.com/p-travelguide-2840...iFHZVEHluusP2oL

Someone also recently posted a great link to a campground in New Symrna or Daytona that was right next to the ocean...a bit pricey but very NICE!

BTW on our first anniversary we tent camped on Big Pine Key...it was heaven.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

glennbo said:


> Try this.....
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=1593


jidunl, now glennbo knows what he is talking about. Topsail Hill State Park I think is the best park in the whole US. They have been chosen the best park in the US for the last two years. The park itself is just unbelievable, and the beach, all 3 1/2 miles of it, is unforgettable. And the beach is only for the campers in the park, nobody else. You will love it. I live about 90 miles north of there and me and DW try and go once a month, we love it. This is the park where the Southeastern Outbackers hold there Summer Rally every year.

Leon


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

I would try Navarre Beach Campground it is a private campground. We spent 14 days there is March 2005. Great activities, heated pool, hot tub. They have a nice website. Check it out let me know what you think.
Stephanie


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

glennbo said:


> Try this.....
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=1593


Glenn,

That is a beautiful campground! Wow!
Not cheap, I bet!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

That does look like a beautiful spot...
Let us know where you decide to go








Dawn


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

this

http://www.riu.com/index.php

is where we are going in january. it's the 'macao' in the dominican republic.

personally, I would much rather be camping!! too much snow in my part of the world.

scott


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Ok, this is almost Tampa BUT very nice -- Ft DeSoto State Park next to St Petersburg. We usually go here in the Spring (April) and Topsail (near Destin gulf) in June with the group. We love both places. Usually opt to go more south for a few degrees warmer.

Hey, it looks like Topsail and Ft DeSoto are taking turns winning the Best Beach award = 2005 (I think Topsail was 2004).

http://www.pinellascounty.org/park/05_Ft_DeSoto.htm
Check out the map with pictures of each site...

Carmen


----------

